# Done your Christmas shopping yet?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

53 hours remaining until time to unwrap presents. have you completed all your christmas shopping? seems a bit quiet on BCA tonight. I'm guessing a lot of people are at the malls or 24 hours Wal-mart/Superstore.

I've finished mine for myself. got myself a new tank, new light, new canister filter. now just waiting for my new year's shopping for fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

done?? Haven't even started lol Sounds like you have had a nice X-,mas thus far lol Nothing like shopping for your self , can't go wrong with the gifts, that way 'eh?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm done....just gotta wrap....Ya I think I wanna get a 55 galon on Boxing Day if I can find one the right price....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> done?? Haven't even started lol Sounds like you have had a nice X-,mas thus far lol Nothing like shopping for your self , can't go wrong with the gifts, that way 'eh?


you better believe it. i made a pact with family and friend about 15 years ago that we dont' buy stuff for one another. saves tons and tons of headache. gosh, i wish i can go shopping at Canadian Aquatics right now.



BubBleBee said:


> I'm done....just gotta wrap....Ya I think I wanna get a 55 galon on Boxing Day if I can find one the right price....


you should see my gift wrapping job. it's like crumbling newspaper onto a box and taping it in circles. put on a ribbon, voila!

i'm sure they'll be tons of tank sets on sale on boxing day...if anything even boxing week sales. wish i was here to shop on boxing day.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> you better believe it. i made a pact with family and friend about 15 years ago that we dont' buy stuff for one another. saves tons and tons of headache. gosh, i wish i can go shopping at Canadian Aquatics right now.


lol should have done that myself, I can see where it would save on the headaches lol Wish I could go shopping at CA as well, few things on their list caught my eye


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I finished mine today. i just need to buy a couple boxes to wrap gifts in, and I'm good to go !


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Where you going Ming??? I take pride in my wrap jobs....I always get compliments....people think I get pro's to wrap....I'm not looking forward to wrapping cuz I have lotsa stuff to wrap....my two kids, their dad, nieces, nephew, sis n bro in-law, grandma and few BFF's and their kids...lots to do in two nites...my front closet is packed nowhere to move. Hours of wrapping starting tonite...YEAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I finished mine today. i just need to buy a couple boxes to wrap gifts in, and I'm good to go !


good job stuart. the planted tank master is done his....i wonder if the pleco king, *ahem*, has finished his?!?

gosh, if i won this friday's huge lottomax jackpot at $50mill.(est.), Gift certificates for all on BCA.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Where you going Ming??? I take pride in my wrap jobs....I always get compliments....people think I get pro's to wrap....I'm not looking forward to wrapping cuz I have lotsa stuff to wrap....my two kids, their dad, nieces, nephew, sis n bro in-law, grandma and few BFF's and their kids...lots to do in two nites...my front closet is packed nowhere to move. Hours of wrapping starting tonite...YEAHHHHHHHHHH


i was literally talking about my helpless self. i use to wrap up birthday presents with newspapers. save on the wrapping paper and plus i'm quite into the save the trees thing.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought you said you were going to get me a 600 gallon tank for Christmas this year.. No?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

oh...don't you worry. after i check my winning ticket on friday, Santa Ming will definitely be going to town on presents.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I try to buy recyclable wrap but not too friendly on the wallet....what's wrong with newspaper for wrap...personally I think it adds pizazz. Good Luck with the jackpot.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

done and wrapped for the most part. just gotta rewrap some presents that my 3 year old daughter opened.......having a birthday party one week before christmas kinda confused her......


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I have only bought one gift so far, one of those bullet blenders for my dad. I was at the mall today with a friend and he was buying all his stuff. He asked me you are here and now, why don't you buy your stuff? I told him I'll go the night before Xmas lol.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

they sell those magic bullet blenders at the mall??? the ones that are on the infomercials?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> they sell those magic bullet blenders at the mall??? the ones that are on the infomercials?


I dont know. I bought it at canadian tire. I bought it yesterday at the one in Langley. They have a whole flat of them that came in on a new shipment. $29.99 + Tax.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Done my shopping, FINALLY! Bought mom new juicer and perfume. Sister one of those Ed hardy perfume and a nice jewelry box because she leaves her jewelry everywhere lols.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Done my shopping, FINALLY! Bought mom new juicer and perfume. Sister one of those Ed hardy perfume and a nice jewelry box because she leaves her jewelry everywhere lols.


Hahaha.... You maxed out your visa card again. Sell more shrimps.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Hahaha.... You maxed out your visa card again. Sell more shrimps.


Shrimp can't pay for shiz bro, this is purely hobby...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wish I can afford some nice shrimps on visa haha. Well, there's 42 more hours left. Seems a lot of people are dones their shopping.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't started yet and got lots of people to buy for. i'll be braving Metrotown today


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Metrotown is the place to be...good ole metrotown. My shopping stomping grounds. 
I love Christmas time. Get two stat days out of it then new years. Get to take a step back and spend some good quality time with family.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i am pretty sure we are done! I had done a good portion of it months ago, and it was a matter of finding the money as the paycheques came in. I think we have everyone covered, as I left the boyfriend with the task of picking up both of our dad's gifts and his sisters gift. I am ALMOST done making my mom's gift.. (she might get it partially unfinished though.. "merry christmas! but I need that back thanks.."...)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait till Christmas, I'm the biggest 10 year old in existence.

I'll probably lose sleep over it on Christmas Eve.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well it's that time of the year again. Time to look for parking and hit the malls.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Been too busy to even start thinking about Christmas shopping. Besides I hate shopping and I hate the shopping malls.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I still need to pick up 2 more gifts, and do the grocery shopping too.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone on my list is getting a handful of kribs :bigsmile:

*Dear Santa:*
*This year I would like a thin waistline and a nice fat wallet. It's the same thing I've asked for for the last 35 years. Unfortunately, you keep mixing it up *:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Everyone on my list is getting a handful of kribs :bigsmile:
> 
> *Dear Santa:*
> *This year I would like a thin waistline and a nice fat wallet. It's the same thing I've asked for for the last 35 years. Unfortunately, you keep mixing it up *:bigsmile:


Please take me OFF your list:bigsmile: Unless they can adapt to sw

Hmmmm, before I got married, I had the thin waistline & thin wallet

Now I have ... oh never mind. No point getting depressed around the holidays


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah come on, Anthony......I'll even give you pick of the litter


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, I read this and thought you got another tank Ming, and then I realized your dredged up last year's thread. 

I got myself some flat fish and went to do some shopping. Malls are starting to get nuts already.


----------

